# HP Compaq NC6230 chipset problem



## Zs0lt (Jul 17, 2011)

hello, i have a problem with my HP compaq NC6230 notebook.
i`m trying to fix it since a week, i`m going to describe what i actually did:
1 it did`nt want to work with the HDD (i think its got a very picky motherboard)
and its always showed an error message "1782-disk controller failure"
and sometimes it was asking me to lock the multibay, or the HDD.
it was hanging while it was booting.
2 i replaced the optical drive with several other drives, but its still did the same.
3 i found a HDD which was compatible, removed the HDD and install windows xp professional sp3 via an usb optical drive.
4 i have updated the bios to 3 different versions several times but it still faulty (now i have the latest version on it).
5 i have updated the south bridge chipset from manufacturer website (intel), it did`nt worked in fact it damaged an important file in windows, i had to reinstall it, and try again, and the same thing hapend with a different file.
6 i tried to update the drive but the system did`nt saw it. one time it has recognize the drive and install it, everything was fine but after 2 minutes its just disapierd.


now there`s 8 unknown device on it.
1-ethernet controller
2-mass storage device
3-multimedia audio controller
4-network controller
5-PCI modem
6-PCI simple communications controller (card reader)
7-unknown device (HP quick launch buttons)
8-video controller (vga compatible)


please help me find the resolution.
thank you, here`s my system description:

--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version  EVEREST v5.30.1900
Benchmark Module 2.4.273.0
Homepage Computer Diagnostics & Network Audits Software | Lavalys.com
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer WORKSTATION
Generator Administrator
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP RTM)
Date 2011-07-18
Time 02:08


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Uniprocessor PC (Mobile)
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.5512
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name WORKSTATION
User Name Administrator
Logon Domain WORKSTATION
Date / Time 2011-07-18 / 02:08

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile Intel Pentium M 730, 1600 MHz (12 x 133)
Motherboard Name Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq nc6230 (EC046UC#ABE)
Motherboard Chipset Mobile Intel Alviso i915PM
System Memory 1024 MB (DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Samsung M4 70T6554GZ3-CE6 512 MB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: Micron 8HTF6464HDY-53EB3 512 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
BIOS Type Compaq (02/27/07)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon X300 (M22)
3D Accelerator ATI Mobility Radeon X300 (M22)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Analog Devices AD1981B(L) @ Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Disk Drive JetFlash TS2GJFV30 USB Device (1955 MB, USB)
Disk Drive TOSHIBA MK2023GAS (20 GB, 4200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 19069 MB (16016 MB free)
Total Size 18.6 GB (15.6 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Primary IP Address 127.0.0.1
Primary MAC Address  00-00-00-00-00-00

Peripherals:
Infrared Controller Infrared Port
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor Hewlett-Packard
DMI BIOS Version 68DTA Ver. F.13
DMI System Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
DMI System Product HP Compaq nc6230 (EC046UC#ABE)
DMI System Version F.13
DMI System Serial Number CNU5371XM2
DMI System UUID 76B442D7-597ADA11-3D9C6D99-0A3A8929
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
DMI Motherboard Product 0944
DMI Motherboard Version KBC Version 40.22
DMI Motherboard Serial Number 
DMI Chassis Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
DMI Chassis Version 
DMI Chassis Serial Number CNU5371XM2
DMI Chassis Asset Tag 
DMI Chassis Type Notebook


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Hewlett-Packard
Version 68DTA Ver. F.13
Release Date 02/27/2007
Size 1024 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS, Smart Battery
Supported Standards DMI, ACPI, PnP
Expansion Capabilities PCI, PCMCIA, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
Product HP Compaq nc6230 (EC046UC#ABE)
Version F.13
Serial Number CNU5371XM2
Universal Unique ID 76B442D7-597ADA11-3D9C6D99-0A3A8929
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
Product 0944
Version KBC Version 40.22

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
Serial Number CNU5371XM2
Chassis Type Notebook

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel(R)
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz
External Clock 133 MHz
Maximum Clock 1600 MHz
Current Clock 1600 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.1 V
Status Enabled
Upgrade None
Socket Designation U10

[ Caches / Internal L1 Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Associativity 4-way Set-Associative
Maximum Size 64 KB
Installed Size 64 KB
Supported SRAM Type Burst
Current SRAM Type Burst
Socket Designation Internal L1 Cache

[ Caches / Internal L2 Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type External
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Associativity 4-way Set-Associative
Maximum Size 2048 KB
Installed Size 2048 KB
Supported SRAM Type Burst
Current SRAM Type Burst
Error Correction None
Socket Designation Internal L2 Cache

[ Memory Devices / DIMM #1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor SODIMM
Type DDR2
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed 667 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM #1
Manufacturer CE00000000000000
Serial Number 282A190B
Part Number M4 70T6554GZ3-CE6

[ Memory Devices / DIMM #2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor SODIMM
Type DDR2
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed 533 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM #2
Manufacturer  2C
Serial Number 1209E37C
Part Number 8HTF6464HDY-53EB3

[ System Slots / PC CARD-Slot 0 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PC CARD-Slot 0
Type PC Card (PCMCIA)
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ On-Board Devices / 0 ]

On-Board Device Properties:
Description 0
Type Video
Status Enabled

[ Miscellaneous ]

Miscellaneous:
OEM String HP - United States | Laptop Computers, Desktops, Printers, Servers and more
OEM String ABS 70/71 79 7A 7B 7C


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Mobile Intel Pentium M 730, 1600 MHz (12 x 133)
CPU Alias Dothan
CPU Stepping C0
Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2
Original Clock 1600 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 6x / 12x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Code Cache 32 KB
L1 Data Cache 32 KB
L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)

CPU Physical Info:
Package Type 479 Ball uFCBGA / 478 Pin uFCPGA
Package Size 3.5 cm x 3.5 cm
Transistors 140 million
Process Technology 7M, 90 nm, CMOS, Cu, Low-K Inter-Layer, High-K Gate, Strained Si
Die Size 88 mm2
Core Voltage 0.988 - 1.308 V
I/O Voltage 0.988 - 1.308 V
Typical Power 3.0 - 21.0 W (depending on clock speed)
Maximum Power 3.3 - 28.1 W (depending on clock speed)

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information Processors

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 0 %


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID <DMI>
Motherboard Name Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq nc6230 (EC046UC#ABE)

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel AGTL+
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 133 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 4267 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width 128-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio 8:4
Real Clock 267 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 8533 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Samsung M4 70T6554GZ3-CE6 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Samsung M4 70T6554GZ3-CE6
Serial Number 282A190Bh (186198568)
Manufacture Date Week 20 / 2008
Module Size 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type SO-DIMM
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-667 (333 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 333 MHz 5-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 20-35-4-5-3-3 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 266 MHz 4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 16-28-3-4-2-2 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 200 MHz 3-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 12-21-2-3-2-2 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

Memory Module Features:
Analysis Probe Not Present
FET Switch External Disabled
Weak Driver Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Samsung
Product Information SAMSUNG Semiconductor

[ DIMM3: Micron 8HTF6464HDY-53EB3 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Micron 8HTF6464HDY-53EB3
Serial Number 1209E37Ch (2095253778)
Manufacture Date Week 39 / 2005
Module Size 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type SO-DIMM
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 266 MHz 4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 16-28-3-4-2-2 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 200 MHz 3-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 12-21-2-3-2-2 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

Memory Module Features:
Analysis Probe Not Present
FET Switch External Disabled
Weak Driver Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Micron Technology, Inc.
Product Information DRAM Modules - Micron Technology, Inc.


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: Mobile Intel Alviso i915PM ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Mobile Intel Alviso i915PM
Intel Platform Sonoma
Supported FSB Speeds FSB400, FSB533
Supported Memory Types DDR-333 SDRAM, DDR2-400 SDRAM, DDR2-533 SDRAM
Maximum Memory Amount 2 GB
Revision / Stepping 03 / C0
Package Type 1257 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 3.75 cm x 4.00 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit)

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 4T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 4T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 12T
Refresh Period (tREF) 7.8 us

Error Correction:
ECC Not Supported
ChipKill ECC Not Supported
RAID Not Supported
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 512 MB (DDR2 SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2 512 MB (DDR2 SDRAM)

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E 1.0 x16 port #2 In Use @ x16 (ATI Mobility Radeon X300 (HP) Video Adapter)

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information Intel® Chipsets
Driver Download Support for Chipsets
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40
Driver Update DriverAgent - Device Driver Downloads, Updates, and Scans

[ South Bridge: Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M
Intel Platform Sonoma
Revision / Stepping D3 / B1
Package Type 609 Pin mBGA
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V

AC'97 Audio Controller:
Audio Controller Type Intel ICH6
Codec Name Analog Devices AD1981B(L)
Codec ID 41445374h
S/PDIF Output Not Supported

MC'97 Modem Controller:
Modem Controller Type Intel ICH6
Codec Name Analog Devices AD1981B(L)
Codec ID 41445374h

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E 1.0 x1 port #1 In Use @ x1 (Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5750 Gigabit Ethernet Controller)
PCI-E 1.0 x1 port #2 Empty

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information Intel® Chipsets
Driver Download Support for Chipsets
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40
Driver Update DriverAgent - Device Driver Downloads, Updates, and Scans


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type Compaq
BIOS Version 68DTA Ver. F.13
Compaq BIOS Ownership Tag Unknown
Compaq BIOS UUID Unknown
System BIOS Date 02/27/07
Video BIOS Date 05/07/18

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name Hewlett-Packard Company
Product Information Compaq US - Presario Notebook and Laptop PCs, Desktop Computers and Accessories.
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40


--------[ ACPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ APIC: Multiple APIC Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature APIC
Table Description Multiple APIC Description Table
Memory Address 3FFEFCB8h
Table Length 90 bytes
OEM ID HP
OEM Table ID 0944
OEM Revision 00000001h
Creator ID HP
Creator Revision 00000001h
Local APIC Address FEC01000h

[ DSDT: Differentiated System Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature DSDT
Table Description Differentiated System Description Table
Memory Address 3FFEFD50h
Table Length 33967 bytes
OEM ID HP
OEM Table ID nc6200
OEM Revision 00010000h
Creator ID MSFT
Creator Revision 0100000Eh

[ FACP: Fixed ACPI Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature FACP
Table Description Fixed ACPI Description Table
Memory Address 3FFEFC00h
Table Length 132 bytes
OEM ID HP
OEM Table ID 0944
OEM Revision 00000002h
Creator ID HP
Creator Revision 00000001h
SMI Command Port 000000B2h
PM Timer 00001008h

[ FACS: Firmware ACPI Control Structure ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature FACS
Table Description Firmware ACPI Control Structure
Memory Address 3FFFAE80h
Table Length 64 bytes

[ MCFG: Memory Mapped Configuration Space Base Address Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature MCFG
Table Description Memory Mapped Configuration Space Base Address Description Table
Memory Address 3FFEFD14h
Table Length 60 bytes
OEM ID HP
OEM Table ID  0944
OEM Revision 00000001h
Creator ID HP
Creator Revision 00000001h

[ RSD PTR: Root System Description Pointer ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature RSD PTR
Table Description Root System Description Pointer
Memory Address 000FE270h
Table Length 36 bytes
OEM ID HP

[ RSDT: Root System Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature RSDT
Table Description Root System Description Table
Memory Address 3FFEFC84h
Table Length 52 bytes
OEM ID HP
OEM Table ID 0944
OEM Revision 27020720h
Creator ID HP
Creator Revision 00000001h

[ SSDT: Secondary System Description Table ]

ACPI Table Properties:
ACPI Signature SSDT
Table Description Secondary System Description Table
Memory Address 3FFF81FFh
Table Length 881 bytes
OEM ID HP
OEM Table ID HPQPpc
OEM Revision 00001001h
Creator ID MSFT
Creator Revision 0100000Eh


--------[ Operating System ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Operating System Properties:
OS Name Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Code Name Whistler
OS Language English (United States)
OS Kernel Type Uniprocessor Free (32-bit)
OS Version 5.1.2600 (WinXP RTM)
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
OS Installation Date 7/17/2011
OS Root C:\WINDOWS

License Information:
Registered Owner Owner
Registered Organization Company
Licensed Processors 2
Product ID 76487-640-8365391-23275
Product Key V2C47-MK7JD-3R89F-D2KXW-VPK3J
Product Activation (WPA) Not Required

Current Session:
Computer Name WORKSTATION
User Name Administrator
Logon Domain WORKSTATION
UpTime 643 sec (0 days, 0 hours, 10 min, 43 sec)

Components Version:
Common Controls 6.00
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.5512
Internet Explorer Updates SP3
Outlook Express 6.00.2900.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)
Windows Media Player 9.00.00.4503
Windows Messenger 4.7.3001
MSN Messenger -
Internet Information Services (IIS) -
.NET Framework -
Novell Client -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
OpenGL 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)
ASPI -

Operating System Features:
Debug Version No
DBCS Version No
Domain Controller No
Security Present No
Network Present Yes
Remote Session No
Safe Mode No
Slow Processor No
Terminal Services No


--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Devices ]

Batteries:
Microsoft AC Adapter 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery 5.1.2535.0

Computer:
ACPI Uniprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0

Disk drives:
JetFlash TS2GJFV30 USB Device 5.1.2535.0
TOSHIBA MK2023GAS 5.1.2535.0

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F5.1.2600.5512
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.5512

Infrared devices:
SMC IrCC - Fast Infrared Port 5.1.2250.2

Keyboards:
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard5.1.2600.5512

Mice and other pointing devices:
PS/2 Compatible Mouse 5.1.2600.0

Network adapters:
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0
Infrared Port 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0



Other devices:
Ethernet Controller 
Mass Storage Controller 
Multimedia Audio Controller 
Network Controller 
PCI Modem 
PCI Simple Communications Controller 
Unknown 
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) 

PCMCIA adapters:
Generic CardBus Controller 5.1.2600.0

Ports (COM & LPT):
Communications Port (COM1) 5.1.2600.0
ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 5.1.2600.0

Processors:
Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz 5.1.2600.0

Secure Digital host controllers:
SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller 6.0.4069.5

Sound, video and game controllers:
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0

Storage volumes:
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0

System devices:
ACPI Fan 5.1.2600.5512
ACPI Fan 5.1.2600.5512
ACPI Fan 5.1.2600.5512
ACPI Fan 5.1.2600.5512
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.5512
ACPI Lid 5.1.2600.5512
ACPI Sleep Button 5.1.2600.5512
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.5512
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.5512
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.5512
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.5512
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.5512
Extended IO Bus 5.1.2600.5512
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448 5.1.2600.5512
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660 5.1.2600.5512
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2662 5.1.2600.5512
Intel(R) 82801FBM LPC Interface Controller - 2641 5.1.2600.5512
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.5512
Logical Disk Manager 5.1.2600.5512
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.5512
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Composite Battery 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.5512
Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI 5.1.2535.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.5512
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.5512
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.5512
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.5512
PCI bus 5.1.2600.5512
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.5512
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 5.1.2600.5512
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.5512
Printer Port Logical Interface 5.1.2600.5512
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.5512
System board 5.1.2600.5512
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.5512
System speaker 5.1.2600.5512
System timer 5.1.2600.5512
Terminal Server Device Redirector 5.1.2600.5512
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.5512
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.5512
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.5512

Universal Serial Bus controllers:
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 26585.1.2600.5512
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 26595.1.2600.5512
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A5.1.2600.5512
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C5.1.2600.0
USB Mass Storage Device 5.1.2600.0
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.5512
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.5512
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.5512
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.5512


Location Information 0

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266F&SUBSYS_0944103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - ATA-100 IDE Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
Port 3580-358F

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-266f
Location Information Primary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port  01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6




[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz
Driver Date 4/1/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_6_Model_13

[ Secure Digital host controllers / SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Driver Date 10/1/2002
Driver Version 6.0.4069.5
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File sdbus.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8034&SUBSYS_0944103C&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 2, device 6, function 4
PCI Device Texas Instruments Secure Digital Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 22
Memory C8104000-C81040FF
Memory C8105000-C81050FF
Memory C8106000-C81060FF

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMACM

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Media Control Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID  MS_MMMCI

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVID

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ System devices / ACPI Fan ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fan
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0B
PnP Device Fan

[ System devices / ACPI Fan ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fan
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0B
PnP Device Fan

[ System devices / ACPI Fan ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fan
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0B
PnP Device Fan

[ System devices / ACPI Fan ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fan
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0B
PnP Device Fan

[ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description  ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton

[ System devices / ACPI Lid ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Lid
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0D
PnP Device Lid

[ System devices / ACPI Sleep Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Sleep Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0E
PnP Device Sleep Button

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct memory access controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version  5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200
PnP Device DMA Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 04
Port 0000-000F
Port 0080-008F
Port 00C0-00DF

[ System devices / Extended IO Bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Extended IO Bus
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A06
PnP Device Extended IO Bus

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_D3
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801FBM I/O Controller Hub 6 (ICH6-M) [B-1]

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2660&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 28, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - PCI Express Port 1 [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory C8000000-C80FFFFF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2662 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2662
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2662&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 28, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - PCI Express Port 2 [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 17

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801FBM LPC Interface Controller - 2641 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FBM LPC Interface Controller - 2641
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2641&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - LPC Bridge [B-1]

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources:
Port 0274-0277
Port 0279-0279
Port 0A79-0A79

[ System devices / Logical Disk Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Logical Disk Manager
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\DMIO

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microcode Update Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\update

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C09
PnP Device Embedded Controller Device

Device Resources:
Port 0062-0062
Port 0066-0066

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID  ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ System devices / Microsoft Composite Battery ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Composite Battery
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID COMPOSITE_BATTERY

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\mssmbios

[ System devices / Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C14
PnP Device ACPI Management Interface

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device

Device Resources:
Memory FEC01000-FEC01FFF
Memory FEDA0000-FEDBFFFF

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device

Device Resources:
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF
Memory FEC00000-FEC000FF
Memory FED20000-FED8FFFF
Memory FED90000-FED9AFFF
Port 04D0-04D1
Port 1000-107F
Port 1100-113F
Port  1200-121F

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Thermal Monitoring ACPI Device

Device Resources:
Memory FFB00000-FFBFFFFF
Memory FFF00000-FFFFFFFF
Port 0010-001F
Port 0024-003F
Port 004E-004F
Port 0050-0053
Port 0063-0063
Port 0065-0065
Port 0067-0067
Port 0074-0077
Port 0090-009F
Port 00A4-00BD
Port 0500-057F

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Numeric data processor
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor

Device Resources:
IRQ 13
Port 00F0-00FF

[ System devices / PCI bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI bus
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A08
PnP Device ACPI Three-wire Device Bus

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory 000D0000-000DFFFF
Memory 40000000-FEC00FFF
Memory FEC02000-FFFFFFFF
Port 0000-0CF7
Port 0D00-FFFF

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2590&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82915PM Memory Controller Hub [C-0]

[ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2591&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82915PM PCI Express Graphics Root [C-0]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory C0000000-C7FFFFFF
Memory C8400000-C84FFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF
Port 2000-2FFF

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\swenum

[ System devices / Printer Port Logical Interface ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Printer Port Logical Interface
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A
Location Information LPT1

[ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller

Device Resources:
Port 0020-0021
Port 00A0-00A1

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider  Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF
Memory 000E0000-000FFFFF
Memory 00100000-3FFFFFFF

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00
PnP Device Real-Time Clock

Device Resources:
IRQ 08
Port 0070-0071
Port 0072-0073

[ System devices / System speaker ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System speaker
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800
PnP Device PC Speaker

Device Resources:
Port 0061-0061

[ System devices / System timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System timer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100
PnP Device System Timer

Device Resources:
IRQ 00
Port 0040-0043

[ System devices / Terminal Server Device Redirector ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Device Redirector
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDPDR

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU

[ System devices / Volume Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Volume Manager
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_0944103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 20
Port 3000-301F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_0944103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 17
Port 3020-303F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_0944103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 2
PCI Device Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 18
Port 3040-305F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C
Driver Date 6/1/2002
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&SUBSYS_0944103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 7
PCI Device Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 20
Memory C8500000-C85003FF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Mass Storage Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbstor.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_058f&Pid_6387&Rev_0141
Location Information Mass Storage Device

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID265C&REV0003

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID265A&REV0003

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID2659&REV0003

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID2658&REV0003


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi go to the compaq support site fro your model and download the drivers to a usb stick or burn to a disc and install Compaq - Support for Presario notebooks and desktops. start with the chipset,video,audio,lan,wifi and then any others


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> 3 i found a HDD which was compatible, removed the HDD and install windows xp professional sp3 via an usb optical drive.


Does this mean you installed Windows XP with the drive installed in another PC?
If so that won't work, wrong hal.config, wrong drivers, it would take a repair install to fix.

If the drive is not recognized by the Bios, and the drive cable is good, with the message "1782-disk controller failure" and the drive disappearing I would think the motherboard disk controller is failing/has failed. Sometimes removing the dvd or hard drive lessens the load on the controller and it will work for awhile but eventually completely fail.


----------



## Zs0lt (Jul 17, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Does this mean you installed Windows XP with the drive installed in another PC?
> If so that won't work, wrong hal.config, wrong drivers, it would take a repair install to fix.
> 
> If the drive is not recognized by the Bios, and the drive cable is good, with the message "1782-disk controller failure" and the drive disappearing I would think the motherboard disk controller is failing/has failed. Sometimes removing the dvd or hard drive lessens the load on the controller and it will work for awhile but eventually completely fail.



yes, i installed the windows from an external PC optical device, i know nothing about the cable, because its soldered into the motherboard.
but maybe with a different south bridge chipset (which is not on intel`s website) may work.
im going to download the drivers and chipset`s from compaq`s site (i only used hp website).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi hp and compaq are the same company they have some different support sites,if the controller is failing it probably won't make any difference what you install


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

HP/Compaq/Intel same drivers.


----------



## Zs0lt (Jul 17, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi go to the compaq support site fro your model and download the drivers to a usb stick or burn to a disc and install Compaq - Support for Presario notebooks and desktops. start with the chipset,video,audio,lan,wifi and then any others


it leads me to hp`s official website, i already downloaded and installed everything from there to my previous windows.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you install in the correct order please keep in mind what has been said re the controller


----------

